
Will new standing up airplane seat design take off? - uptown
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/standing-up-airplane-seat/index.html
======
ArchTypical
What does it look like with people?

[https://www.alamy.com/stock-photo-sept-14-2010-long-beach-
ca...](https://www.alamy.com/stock-photo-sept-14-2010-long-beach-ca-usa-the-
skyrider-airline-seats-with-23-40870716.html)

------
chaoticmass
I hope to hell this never catches on.

How will this work with short people and tall people anyway? The seat height
would have to be adjustable. What about old people or those with other special
needs? Children and infants?

------
kardos
How about "laying down seats", or bunks, rather than this abomination?

------
toastermoster
I'm smashed into an airplane right now waiting for boarding to finish. I can't
imagine planes being any more cramped than they are now.

